# 29 weeks - do you think I'll last much longer?



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hiya,

I'm 29 weeks with twins and have had over 6 episodes of bleeding in this pregnancy, sometimes heavy and bright red. The last time it happened (4th Nov) I started to go into early labour. The hospital gave me Nifedepine (sp?) which seemed to work and they let me home a couple of days later. 
At my last examination (Sunday before last) my cervix ws fully effaced. Even though the Nifedepine worked I have been having 'niggles' ever since: general acheiness, frequent BH and very occaisional painful contractions. I've also had brown discharge since last Thursday which appears different from my usual 'tail end of the bleeding' type discharge (could this be a show?).

I don't have any concern that I'm iminently in labour - I know to call the hospital if that was the case! My question is:

I know it's very hard to say but do you think I'm on borrowed time or could I carry on like this for a few more weeks?

Thanks xx

PS the discharge has changed now, it's more of a yellowy brown and is more watery in consistancy - is this a cause for concern?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your right, it is hard to say you need to take every day at a time and see how things go. The loss you describe is probably caused by you being examined.


As long as you are ready for when it does happen, there isn't anything else you can do. Lots of rest and TLC  

Take care x


----------



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Oink,

Thanks for the reply. Reassuring to know the loss could be caused by the examination, I hadn't thought of that. Currently resting with my feet up and hoping I make it to at least 34 weeks!

xx


----------

